# Passworteingabe über das Bedienpanel



## Ricko (26 Juni 2007)

Hallo SPS'ler

das Bedienpanel (und die Handbücher) habe ich noch nicht, aber ich möchte eine SIMU schreiben. 
Ein Eingabefeld z.B. MD 512 versorgt erst einen DB mit passenden Wörter für AUTO und HAND und später dient als "Vergleicher" - je nach dem Schalter z.B. M1.1

DB 100
   0   Text1   String (254)  hier steht Passwort für AUTO z.b. 1111     
                                                                               oder ABCD
256   Text2   String (254)                                 HAND


im OB1

L '1111'  (Passwort für AUTO schreiben
T DBD 0

L DBD 0  (Abfragen )
L MD512  (wenn hier 1111 steht )
==D
=M10.1 (wird als Sprung zum Programmteil AUTO verwendet)

wie kann ich das realisieren ?
was wenn Passwort z-B. "Automatik" lautet  (mehr als 4 Buchstaben !)


  Grüße
Ricko


----------



## jabba (26 Juni 2007)

Welche SPS ?
Welches Panel ?
Welche Software ?


----------



## Ralle (26 Juni 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Welche SPS ?
> Welches Panel ?
> Welche Software ?



Yep, davon aber einmal abgesehen,
FC10 der IEC Functions Blocks in der Standard-Library vergleicht Strings.


----------



## Markus (26 Juni 2007)

jedes drittklassige panel hat eine userverwaltung...


----------



## Kai (26 Juni 2007)

Ricko schrieb:


> das Bedienpanel (und die Handbücher) habe ich noch nicht, aber ich möchte eine SIMU schreiben.


 
Ich würde für den Vergleich der Passwörter mit dem FC10 EQ_STRNG arbeiten und die Passwörter in STEP 7 über eine VAT verändern.


```
CALL  "EQ_STRNG"
       S1     :="DB_PASSWORT".Passwort_AUTO
       S2     :="DB_PASSWORT".Passwort
       RET_VAL:="Passwort_AUTO"
 
      CALL  "EQ_STRNG"
       S1     :="DB_PASSWORT".Passwort_HAND
       S2     :="DB_PASSWORT".Passwort
       RET_VAL:="Passwort_HAND"
```
 
Gruß Kai


----------



## Ricko (27 Juni 2007)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!

es handelt sich um S7_300 und WOP it1000 Systeme LAUER

@Kai !  Deine Lösung ist OK 

und wie wäre ohne VAT Tabelle aber mit dem Eingabefeld ?

Grüße
Ricko


----------



## Markus (27 Juni 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> jedes drittklassige panel hat eine userverwaltung...


 

habt ihr das etwa übersehen?
wieso zur hölle macht man eine passwortabfrage in die sps? das ist doch pfusch!

1. ist der aufwand groß
2. steht im eingabefeld solange der user eingeloggt ist das passwort für jeden ablesbar (wobei man das ggf. umgehen könnte)
3. ist die kacke doch total unflexibel, was weitere user un das ändern von passwörtern angeht...


sowas kenne ich von über 10 jahre alten lauer panels die damals noch keine userverwaltung hatten in verbindung mit S5, aber wer macht son quatsch heute nocht?

aber gut jeder wie er will...


----------



## dresel (27 Juni 2007)

> wieso zur hölle macht man eine passwortabfrage in die sps? das ist doch pfusch!


 
Es kann gute Gründe dazu geben. Ich setze z.B. Panels von Exor ein, damit ist nur ein Passwort aus 4 Zahlen möglich. Bei Inbetriebnahmen wird natürlich öfters vom Kunden über die Schulter geschaut und somit das Passwort erkannt. Das hat schon einige Male zu gefährlichen Umstellungen in den Bereichen geführt die eigentlich für Kunden unzugänglich sein sollten. Man kann zwar die Servicetechniker immer wieder darauf hinweisen bei Passworteingaben vorsichtig zu sein, so ganz läßt es sich aber nicht verhindern das Kunden in diese Servicebereiche kommen.

Meine aktuelle Idee ist ein variables Passwort über die SPS zu realisieren, z.B. abhängig vom Datum (Passwort ist z.B. die Quersumme des Datums). Dadurch würden sich die Passwörter zumindest täglich ändern. Ich wüsste nicht das es Panels gibt die solche Funktionen schon integriert haben. Aber das ist alles noch Zukunftsmusik, denke nicht das ich im nächsten halben Jahr dazu komme.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Kai (27 Juni 2007)

Ricko schrieb:


> es handelt sich um S7_300 und WOP it1000 Systeme LAUER
> 
> @Kai ! Deine Lösung ist OK
> 
> und wie wäre ohne VAT Tabelle aber mit dem Eingabefeld ?


 
Ich kenne mich mit den WOP-it Panels von Lauer nicht aus, die Passworteingabe über ein Eingabefeld sollte aber auch dort funktionieren. Du musst nur im Panel eine Variable vom Typ String mit der richtigen Länge (in meinem Beispiel eine Länge von 20 Byte) anlegen. Dann kannst Du direkt vom Panel in die einzelnen Passwörter (Strings) im DB20 vom STEP7-Projekt schreiben.

Gruß Kai


----------



## IBFS (27 Juni 2007)

*Vorteil*

Hy,

der Hauptvorteil der "SPS-PASSWORTVARIANTE" ist, das man das 
Passwort mittels Fernwartung einsehen und ändern kann.

Natürlich braucht es einen Trick, um nach korrektem Eingeben des
Passwortes am Display den Eingabewert unkenntlich zu machen.
Am besten man nimmt eine Art Login-Button, der nach dem 
Kopieren des Passwortes in der SPS das "Sichtfenster" mit
"Sternchen" auffüllt".

Mit WCCflex würde ich das allerdings nicht machen, aber bei
anderen "exotischen" Panel, die vielleicht sogar nur seriell zu
bespielen sind, ist das SPS-Passwort doch eine Möglichkeit.

Schönen Feierabend


----------



## MichaelHuf (27 Juni 2007)

Das Wopit von Lauer hat eine 1a Benutzerverwaltung.
Du kannst zum Beispiel wenn du eine Automatik Taste hast
die über Passworteingabe freischalten lassen.

Gruß
Michael


----------

